# New puppy very lethargic, not eating



## bgusc10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, we picked up a new puppy from animal control yesterday afternoon, he had been neutered earlier in the day. When we picked him he was pretty alert and seemed to have a good level of energy. He wouldn't eat like expected, but he did regurgitate his water when he drank it at first, I suspect because he had a bit too much at once. 

Today though, has been different. He seems very lethargic and while he'll get up and walk around, he is nowhere near as alert as yesterday. He still won't eat, and now is uninterested in water too. The last time he had water was about 5.5 hours ago. No vomiting but his stool is very soft and mushy, but not diarrhea like (yet). 

I'm wondering if this is just a typical thing from him being neutered to be fairly energetic but lethargic the next day, or if he definitely needs to see the vet. I feel like he should be eating by now, and his lack of interest in drinking water suddenly is concerning me. What is everyone's thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Personally, I suggest you go with your gut, if you are that concerned then definitely put a call to the vet. It is better to be safe then sorry. That being said, it is expected for them to be off for a couple days or so after surgery, especially if any kind of pain meds are given.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

bgusc10 said:


> Hey everyone, we picked up a new puppy from animal control yesterday afternoon, he had been neutered earlier in the day. When we picked him he was pretty alert and seemed to have a good level of energy. He wouldn't eat like expected, but he did regurgitate his water when he drank it at first, I suspect because he had a bit too much at once.
> 
> Today though, has been different. He seems very lethargic and while he'll get up and walk around, he is nowhere near as alert as yesterday. He still won't eat, and now is uninterested in water too. The last time he had water was about 5.5 hours ago. No vomiting but his stool is very soft and mushy, but not diarrhea like (yet).
> 
> ...


Last dog I had with similar symptoms (a rescue I was supposed to be babysitting over the weekend) turned out to have parvo. It could just be a reaction to the surgery, but personally, I'd be going to the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I would go to the vet ASAP. Coming from a county shelter and those sort of symptoms, you don't want to risk it and if it's parvo catching it early is all the better.


----------



## bgusc10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies. He is going to the see the vet in an hour!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck! Stop back in and let us know.


----------



## bgusc10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, so he went to the vet's office yesterday and according to the vet he has colonitis. The pup wasn't running a fever so the vet ruled out parvo and didn't run any bloodwork. He gave him an antibiotic to be shot in his mouth via syringe which we started giving to him yesterday. He ate a couple times in small amounts and certainly had more spring to his step yesterday than the day before. This morning he seemed more energetic as well but wouldn't eat anything.

I'm still a little concerned that he isn't eating particularly much, but the vet did say it would take him a day to start feeling better. I'm also wondering if i'm just feeling overly cautious anyways (which is way better than the other way around, of course)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for the update.  I hope your puppy has a quick recovery!

Here is an article that may be of interest to you .... http://www.vetinfo.com/causes-colitis-dogs.html/


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Aw poor dude! Thanks for letting us know what's going on.


----------



## bgusc10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, another update. He was doing a lot worse today, still wasn't eating, was just sleeping all day and threw up once. Now he is back at the vet with my girlfriend currently, I'm really hoping it's not parvo...


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Sending lots of positive, healing vibes your way!!!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Just got home and checked in .... sending prayers to all ........


----------



## bgusc10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, another update. He tested positive for parvo unfortunately. The vet sent him home with us with a bunch of Medicine and we are take him back tomorrow morning matter how good or bad he is doing. 

I feel like he has a decent chance at recovery, he had just started vomiting a lot right before we took him to the vet and had no diarrhea until we were already there. We are gonna do our best to keep him plenty hydrated. Does anyone have tips or suggestions to help us out?


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

If he is vomiting, you will have a very hard time keeping him.hydrated. He should be on intravenous fluids. Did they say why they didn't want to hospitalize him for fluid therapy?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Did they send you home with subQ fluids or to come back for them through out the treatment? Fluids are pretty key. If he is still drinking pedialyte is a good bet as well.


----------



## bgusc10 (Jul 11, 2012)

He hasn't vomited since going to the vet, and he hasn't had any diarrhea either. He is drinking periodically in small amounts and we are also giving him Pedialite orally.

thosewordsatbest, he didn't send him home with any subq fluids. The vet didn't really give a lot of information unfortunately.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you have another vet you could go to? I would probably look for a second opinion with better treatment options. I don't think treating at home is terrible, but subq fluids are pretty important.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Sending prayers your way! <3

~Erica~


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree parvo is a nasty illness that you do not want to mess around with, if this vet is unwilling to give information about treatment I suggest finding another vet.


----------



## bgusc10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey guys, another update. We took him to the hospital last night after deciding that we just couldn't give him the care he needs at home. We had to make a big decision based on how expensive it is to treat him, and we decided to leave him there for intensive treatment. He has had a lot of diarrhea in the past few hours according to the doctor but he is on an IV and is in good hands. I'm hoping we got him in right as it started to get bad.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

bgusc10 said:


> Hey guys, another update. We took him to the hospital last night after deciding that we just couldn't give him the care he needs at home. We had to make a big decision based on how expensive it is to treat him, and we decided to leave him there for intensive treatment. He has had a lot of diarrhea in the past few hours according to the doctor but he is on an IV and is in good hands. I'm hoping we got him in right as it started to get bad.


I am so hoping for the best for him ... and am still sending prayers to all of you. Hospitals and our dogs are very scary things and I know how tough it is sitting at home and "Worrying" .....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck to your little guy. Parvo is nasty, but I've helped a good chunk of little guys get through it. Update us when you can!


----------



## bgusc10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, thanks for the positive thoughts. I have spoken to people at the hospital twice today, he had some vomiting and diarrhea in the earlier hours of the morning (2-3AM) but has been doing better since. He just a single round of diarrhea but prior to that he had not had any diarrhea for over 7 hours! He also not been doing any vomiting since his episodes at 2-3AM. He still has no interest in eating and overall looks fairly depressed apparently, but he is alert. All his vital signs are normal.

To those who have had dogs with parvo, does seem par for the course? The vet tech said he was doing alright but I really don't know for sure. He hasn't been in the hospital for a full 24 hours yet so I'm hoping as he spends more time in there he can continue to get better. He first started showing signs of parvo (in retrospect) wednesday evening, so I'm hoping that if he makes it ok through the next day or 2 that he's got a really good chance.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Hopefully MacnRoe stops in, her Tinny pup went through parvo that she caught early on. 

Sounds fairly par for the course, since parvo onset symptoms can vary. I work at a shelter and I've seen about 30 puppies with Parvo now. We had a litter come from an animal control that tested positive coming in, and all 5 were not really showing any real symptoms at the time of entry and treatment. They weren't really eating and were lethargic, but still alert and decently active.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Continued positive thoughts for your pup.


----------



## bgusc10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, just checking in. No significant improvement from the pup just yet but he has been completely stable the entire time he has been in the hospital. Only one episode of vomiting over the course of nearly 4 days so far and his diarrhea is slowing down. My girlfriend and I have gone to see him every night since he’s been in and last night we noticed he was a little better. He was wagging his tail and seemed more alert and responsive. Unfortunately we are about out of money and will be forced to take him out at 8 am tomorrow regardless of condition. I feel like had we not taken him he would have never made it this far and I’m really hoping that home care and vet trips can get him through the last of it. Does anyone have suggestions for keeping him hydrated at home?


----------



## bgusc10 (Jul 11, 2012)

I just ordered some parvaid to be overnighted to my place. I'm hoping this will help a lot. We've come this far and I don't want to lose him. Does anyone have any experience with parvaid?


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Ask about continuing sub cutaneous fluids at home, and anti emetics. Hopefully he will pull through after this much time, and will recover.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, definitely ask them if you can purchase subq fluids and bring them home. They're very easy to do yourself.


----------



## bonnie bear (Jul 13, 2012)

Howz the puppy doing now? Hope all is well.


----------

